# Plantation Shutters: Professional Install or DIY?



## SlaveToTheWife (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a new home in Tampa and want to install Natural Wood Plantation Shutters. I can save maybe 3-4 thousand if I buy them online and have my contractor install them. I am VERY CONCERNED that they won't fit and I will end up with a huge mess. Does anyone have EXPERIENCE with buying window treatments online and installing them yourself? I also want to install a Woven Wood Panel Slider to cover my sliding glass door that leads to the lanai. You must measure this in a specific manner since the panels "park" directly to the left of the slider. AM I BETTER OFF STICKING WITH A PROFESSIONAL? SHOULD I GAMBLE AND TRY TO SAVE 4 GRAND BY INSTALLING MYSELF?
THANKS!!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I think this all depends on the company.... online is not an issue.... I order custom made door from HD... filling out form provide accurate measurements here or there... Got my door... it is so perfect fit... 

I think it also depends on how square is your window... if your window is kind of standard and not badly built... it should be fine.... 

We buy in store before... but it is the same, we provide them measurements... no one go to our home... they give us product... I install myself... 

so in theory... you wouldn't have any problem buying online... as long as you do the measurements accurately... in a sense ... it is less a pain than buying in store... skip the line-up... sales man talk...etc.etc...

and you can order one piece to try out... if it doesn't work... it would be min lost.


----------

